# H} Lots W} Grey knights



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is a list of what I have:

Warhammer Fantasy

Daemons:
1 Skulltaker (metal): http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/ca...d=prod1160089a
2 OOP blood crushers (metal and 1 needs stripping): http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/ca...Id=prod890007a
10 pink horrors on circular bases
Lord of change with a missing head (how I got it)

Skaven:
1 IoB Warlord
Queek the headtaker
2 IoB warplock Engineers (1 primed)
2 IoB Master Moulders
4 IoB Weapon Teams
4 IoB Rat ogres
5 Plague Monks with sprues to make more (18 I believe)
100 Clan Rats

Lizardmen:
Lizardmen Battalion which includes 12 Skinks (1 which has been converted to a priest), 20 Saurus regiment, 10 Temple Guard
Skink Chief with scythe and shield
Skink chief with sword and shield
Chakax Eternity Warden
Lizardmen Army Book

Tomb Kings:
High Queen Khalida (metal)
1 set of limited edition magic cards

Warhammer 40,000:

Space marines:
Marneus Calgar in power armour


LOTR:
Mordor Sourcebook
24 Morannon Orcs

I am Looking for anything to do with Grey knights, I do need the codex as well.

*UK only please. Trades only please aswell as I haven't sorted paypal yet.*

Thanks for looking.

Gothic


----------

